
Tesla stock down more than 8% after reporting biggest sales drop in its history - lultimouomo
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/04/03/cars/tesla-sales-first-quarter-2019-results/index.html
======
tmp09211
In many ways, Tesla has achieved what it wanted to achieve...to become a
"normal" car company for the masses. The downside to that is that the "magic"
is dissipating from the consumer perspective...you're just another car company
selling another car.

~~~
woodandsteel
No, no, no, no, no. Tesla is going to make about half a million cars this
year. Its goal for later in the 2020's is to be selling 10 million. And soon
it is going to be facing huge competition as the mainstream companies start
building EV's in large numbers. And the whole market is going to start
swinging to EV's in about 4 or 5 years when plunging battery costs lead to
EV's having sales prices equal to ICE's.

When there is a huge technological revolution like that, many if not all of
the incumbents fail to make the transition and go out of business, and the
market is taken over at least partly by new firms. Tesla is well-positioned to
be one of the ones that succeeds. So rather than settling down, it needs to
scramble and grow as fast as possible, which is just what it is doing.

------
hashberry
Tesla had their moment but now their competition is catching up, especially
luxury brands. Also, if a recession hits, the auto industry is going to take a
beating (maybe the sales drop is a foreshadowing).

~~~
beenBoutIT
Tesla is a powerful brand that could easily migrate into the soon to be
booming aftermarket electronic car parts market.

